# Little Brag



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My ten month old boy started his show career yesterday, and proved to be a natural in the ring. He won breed both yesterday and today, obtaining majors on both days. He's only been on a lead a couple times, and my handler just decided to take him along to give him experience, and to be a filler to give extra points since so many of the dogs were at the national. I'm just sorry I didn't get to go watch him. Actually, we didn't plan for him to win. My handler had her sister, who has just started showing her own dogs, walk him in, and she put her emphasis on a dog she is showing for a client, but the judges liked my boy better than the other males or the females. Now, we just need nine single points to finish his championship. For those of you who don't know about showing, one must obtain two major wins, competing against a number of dogs as part of the championship points. I believe his sire is championed in nine countries. His mom is an American and Italian champion, and I think he will be a real asset to my breeding program. My best friend, who is also a handler, and I co-own him, as well as one of my other champions, as it's foolish to have so many males with the small number of females we each have.
When he finishes, this will be my third male champion, all purchased from others, but the real story about my dogs will be told with the next ones I enter, as they will be my own breeding. You can say I'm just a little nervous there, as I have been working toward doing that for a couple years. I've been very critical of what I want to show, and I've cut the hair on two, only to regret it later. So, I'm just going to "bite the bullet" and go for it soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations on Andy's win. That's great!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats! Wow 9 pts in one weekend...that is impressive! You must be on cloud 9. For some strange reason, it always gives me a giggle when the filler dogs get the points. May the best dog win!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, that's great news!! This is so interesting to be able to hear about the shows. Congrats to you both


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

So proud of Andi that is wonderful news. Boy that boy knows his stuff that is for sure. Congragulation on Andi. I am so happy for you
[attachment=352:attachment]
Andy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Sep 11 2005, 07:58 PM
> *Congrats!  Wow 9 pts in one weekend...that is impressive!  You must be on cloud 9.  For some strange reason, it always gives me a giggle when the filler dogs get the points.  May the best dog win!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks. I wish it was nine points, but the majors were just three points each, so we need nine to finish. We haven't entered him in any more shows, as we were planning to hold him out until the client dog was finished.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congralations


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Ooops. I have no idea how I came up with a 5pt and 4 pt major. I must be getting confused with all the great wins this weekend. A good friend of mine just got a 4 pt major on her homebred show boy. She needs one more point to finish him and is absolutely excited.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yay Andy, that is awesome!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Lucy Lou...that's impressive! I am sure he will have a wonderful career in the ring.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats LucyL















i know how proud you are of andy


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok Faye, I want one of Andy's off springs pm me and tell me how I can get on your list . he is a beauty. You know I need one more Malt in my home .
Char


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw,CONGRATS you must be soo proud!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Faye,

Congratulations!! I never doubted that Andy (and the rest of your pups) will do great in ring!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Sep 12 2005, 03:44 PM
> *Ok Faye, I want one of Andy's off springs pm me and tell me how I can get on your list . he is a beauty. You know I need one more Malt in my home .
> Char
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98881*


[/QUOTE]


Well Charolotte, a little birdie told me you have two new ones coming to you who are quite nice. I'll bet it won't be long until you are producing pups like Andy at your house.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks to all of you who allowed me to brag about Andy. For those of you who talk about buying dogs sight unseen, well that's what I did for a nice chunk of change, and he flew here from Italy in cargo. It wasn't the ideal way of doing it, but it was the only option I had at the time. Andy lives with my friend as she won't trust me with his coat (I'm still learning), so I go visit him, and I get pictures of him.
I must warn you that when I start showing dogs from my own breeding, I'll probably bore you to death with pictures and brags. 
I'll have Andy's pictures soon, and I'll post one of him. 
On another note, Liz, who turned four months old today, went to work with me today, and I put her on the lead for the first time. She acted as a dust mop part of the way down the first hall, but it wasn't long before she was walking proud. My patients really got a kick out of her. Of course I have to regroom her as they all want to rub her hair so that she got some matts.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 12 2005, 07:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Charolotte, a little birdie told me you have two new ones coming to you who are quite nice. I'll bet it won't be long until you are producing pups like Andy at your house.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98980
[/B][/QUOTE]
Umm







































































that birdie better hurry up my fluffs are wining to meet them to. I can't wait. 

[attachment=385:attachment]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so behind! Is there a photo of Andy? He sounds like a REALLY special pup.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Sep 29 2005, 12:21 AM
> *I'm so behind!  Is there a photo of Andy? He sounds like a REALLY special pup.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104575*


[/QUOTE]


You can bet pictures will be posted when we get them in. We got another major win today in Murfeesboro, Tenn. so we are only six points away from the championship. Unfortunately, due to family obligations, I did not get to go to the show. If things improve here, I might get to go to Memphis next weekend. If so, I'll take my digital camera.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Faye and Andy! I'm so looking forward to pictures. You must be so very proud, rightfully so.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Oct 9 2005, 10:40 PM
> *Congratulations Faye and Andy!  I'm so looking forward to pictures.  You must be so very proud, rightfully so.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


There is a picture of Andy under the topic about the Memphis dog show. He finished his championship yesterday with five majors. We showed him a total of six day to get him finished.
Thanks to all of you for you interest and for cheering him on.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Oct 9 2005, 11:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a picture of Andy under the topic about the Memphis dog show. He finished his championship yesterday with five majors. We showed him a total of six day to get him finished.
Thanks to all of you for you interest and for cheering him on.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107977
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow, congrats again!!! Hes such an accomplished little malt!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations!! That's fantastic!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm still doing the














this morning.

I posted Andy's pedigree in the thread: Tlunn Gave Me This Idea. A number of you will see that your dogs have some of the same relatives.


----------

